# Looking for a riding partner near Asheville...



## drigboy (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello, everybody.

I'm going to be in NC in the Asheville area from the 25th through the 31st and am looking to get some serious riding in. I've been holed up here in Minnesota and haven't been on the bike in a while.

If anyone wants to meet me for some rides, that would be great. I tend to average around 17 MPH and am looking to alternate 1-2 hour days with 3-5 hour days, you know, some hard, some easy, just mix it up a bit. I just want to ride a lot, so let's talk!

-Patric

P.S. I did look at the Blue Ridge bike club, but I'm not sure how to proceed with them, printing out their membership form and sending them $25 just seems klunky. I guess the membership fee is spooking me, maybe I should just get over it.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

We (my so and I) moved to Asheville a few weeks ago but have been getting some good rides in. During the week I can only ride after work, weekends are always open.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

I have lived here for 6 years and ride routinely with my group...................don't worry, no money needed. Just drop me a line.


----------

